# Gangster Osprey



## JOAT (Jul 25, 2006)

A member on my forum thought to rework my Osprey picture...I thought it was clever and funny 



			
				Caffeinerush said:
			
		

> This bird's inner gangster has to be set free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arch (Jul 25, 2006)

...... thats a good job too


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 25, 2006)

This is so funny ... you are right, you have to show us here, too! Else we would all miss out on something too good!


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Antarctican (Jul 25, 2006)

Hee hee, thanks for sharing that one!!


----------



## Chiller (Jul 25, 2006)

Brilliant ps work.  Funny stuff bro.


----------



## machine (Jul 26, 2006)

you do realize that that gonna replace the ORLY owl right lol 

personally im all for it


----------

